# So now Evans has gone...



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does he need to be replaced? and who with?, do any of the others need to go too?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Eddie Jordan let slip a while ago (I think on one of the GP programmes) that Jenson Button will be Evan's replacement !! Here's hoping.

I think the others are doing a reasonable job, but there is no way the original three can be replaced, they just had that certain "chemistry" between them. I went to a recording many years ago now (the one with Ranolph Fiennes in it) and you could see that the original three were the best of mates and TG was their hobby (and they were good at it) 

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure I care for Button presenting, and I'd get rid of Reid, Jordan and Schmidt too, but Keep Le Blanc and the other bloke.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I like Jenson Button but is he a presenter? Its a bit like saying Im going to be a guitarist. Its not something you can just go and do and be good at straight away. (yes I know ive been playing 40 years and Im still crap) 

I think its maybe an impossible boot to fill. The Trio were I think irreplaceable it seems. I Reckon they will do well when they come back on Amazon in the Autumn.

I like Matt LeBlanc though and the others are kind of OK. I dont think Chris did a bad job either but it just isnt what it was and I Dont think it can ever be. I Think it needs comedians to be honest. How about John Bishop, Stewart Lee, Johnny Vegas and Jack Dee?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I like Jenson Button but is he a presenter? Its a bit like saying Im going to be a guitarist. Its not something you can just go and do and be good at straight away. (yes I know ive been playing 40 years and Im still crap)
> 
> I think its maybe an impossible boot to fill. The Trio were I think irreplaceable it seems. I Reckon they will do well when they come back on Amazon in the Autumn.
> 
> I like Matt LeBlanc though and the others are kind of OK. I dont think Chris did a bad job either but it just isnt what it was and I Dont think it can ever be. I Think it needs comedians to be honest. How about John Bishop, Stewart Lee, Johnny Vegas and Jack Dee?


I don't know if it needs any names we know or not Hammond and May were new on my radar at the time.

But if it has to be a name it has to be proven ones, Like Suzi Perry (if we have to have a girl to replace Schmidt, who is as forced as possible, good driver, but rubbish presenter) I can't think of a single bloke who would work, just a couple of women.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Le-Blanc,& Harris, I thought are up to the job, get rid of the others.I would get rid of the Stig as well and get racing drivers that we can recognise in as guests drivers for round the track speed test, there would certainly be competition between them.Different one each week.Even Rally drivers would be included.

Rule number one, Stop trying to emulate the late TG style.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bungle, Zippy and George?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No, they couldn't even wire up a battery charger.>>

cabby


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Just abandon it , you cannot replicate the chemistry of Clarkson ,Hammond and May , why have second best


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Simple, it earns the BBC an awful lot of dosh.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Bungle, Zippy and George?


Sorry Barry, you can't vote for blood relatives > >


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> I like Jenson Button but is he a presenter? Its a bit like saying Im going to be a guitarist. Its not something you can just go and do and be good at straight away. (yes I know ive been playing 40 years and Im still crap)


Haven't you realised that all sportspersons are natural TV presenters and are an instant shoo-in for any job going?
Washed up tennis players doing Question of Sport, Footballers doing Homes under the Hammer because they've bought and sold a few houses. 
Plenty more examples of ex-sportsperson = instant TV presenter.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I actually like the new presenters. But IMHO they tried to replicate the old format and should have put more thought into a new format. 

If the get stuck for a new presenter I'm available for free.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah I would do it as well but not for free! 

£1m Per episode surely.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

cabby said:


> Simple, it earns the BBC an awful lot of dosh.
> 
> cabby


Or rather it DID earn them a lot of dosh.

Over the last decade I have visited a lot of countries and in every single one I have seen an episode of Top Gear on the TV, amazing !!!!

Andy


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

How about Top Motorhome. 

Presented by Mr Plodd, Barryd and Kev_n_Liz. I would play Stigg.

What would be the format. 

First Motorhome to leak. 
Who get more Pizzas cooked on a bottle of gas.
Quickes to empty tone grey tank.

Any more


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps BBC should humbly beg the original 3 back again . . .


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> I like Matt LeBlanc though and the others are kind of OK. I dont think Chris did a bad job either but it just isnt what it was and I Dont think it can ever be. I Think it needs comedians to be honest. How about John Bishop, Stewart Lee, Johnny Vegas and Jack Dee?


I dont think Chris Evans did a bad job either.He was on a loser before he started.
For one,look who he was replacing,and 2 hes like Marmite,you either love him or hate him!
And most of the people who hated him slated him from the day it was announced he had the job!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Revise said:


> How about Top Motorhome.
> 
> Presented by Mr Plodd, Barryd and Kev_n_Liz. I would play Stigg.
> 
> ...


Im not sure that would work but it might be entertaining. Kev would send everything back saying it was crap or didnt work properly. 

I would break everything and after two shows nobody would give us anything to test.

Andy (Mr Plodd) would just get thoroughly pished off with us both and not let us test his Caravan. 

No it wouldnt work.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Haven't you realised that all sportspersons are natural TV presenters and are an instant shoo-in for any job going?
> Washed up tennis players doing Question of Sport, Footballers doing Homes under the Hammer because they've bought and sold a few houses.
> Plenty more examples of ex-sportsperson = instant TV presenter.


OI!! don't you be picking on Sue Barker, she's been doing that show for ever and she's very good at it, as for the rest, carry on


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Im not sure that would work but it might be entertaining. Kev would send everything back saying it was crap or didnt work properly.
> 
> I would break everything and after two shows nobody would give us anything to test.
> 
> ...


I can't help it if all the vans and puters I get near have been owned or buitl by Barrys

And the caravan thing was done to death anyway on TG2


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Need a name for a MoHo version, any ideas.

And we still need presenters to replace the ones I'd dismiss, I suggested Rachel Riley & Pollyanna Woodward, on another forum, both ex Gadget show, so at least a bit techy, both have a excellent sense of humour and other assets they could bring   after all VBH didn't do TG1 any harm.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Need a name for a MoHo version, any ideas.
> 
> I suggest Rachel Riley & Pollyanna Woodward


Top Rear?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OI!! stop cuttin me darn post up and changing wot I writed innit :roll: :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The BBC does not listen to it's viewers. There were so many adverse comments about Evans as soon as he was chosen. Not only on here but in the press.
The original three had essence of Laurel & Hardy and that needs to be found again.

Ray.


----------



## gramor (Oct 24, 2010)

TG had its time and place, watching the new series is akin to watching a tribute band, yes it sounds a bit like the original and its dressed up to look like the original but some over whitened teeth and that annoying american with his wooden presentation and delivery just does not cut it when compared against the original .

You also know its a tribute band, because now the audience are older than the performers, the format should have been 100% new or let the old series quietly RIP.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's the first anti le blanc mention I've seen, most think he's carrying it on his own.


----------



## gramor (Oct 24, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That's the first anti le blanc mention I've seen, most think he's carrying it on his own.


When his name was first announced I had to google to find out who and what he was. Watching american series on televison is not high on my list of things to do, Daughter in Law knew who he was, but her reasons for liking him was never going to be an endorsement I was going to accept.

Described as a comedian, actor and presenter, I would suggest that he does not give up the other day job if he has one.

I find him neither funny or relevant to the current format, and his attempts to adlib just come across as clumsy and not very clever or amusing.

Apologies to those who are signed up to his fan club, I just don't get him or the Ginger One.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gramor said:


> When his name was first announced I had to google to find out who and what he was. Watching american series on televison is not high on my list of things to do, Daughter in Law knew who he was, but her reasons for liking him was never going to be an endorsement I was going to accept.
> 
> Described as a comedian, actor and presenter, I would suggest that he does not give up the other day job if he has one.
> 
> ...


I'm not in his fan club   I just said I'd not heard him criticised before, well not for TG3 anyway, each to their own of course, but of the current mob, I felt he was the only one which fit the role.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> OI!! don't you be picking on Sue Barker, she's been doing that show for ever and she's very good at it, as for the rest, carry on


Well when it comes to wooden delivery she takes the biscuit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Well when it comes to wooden delivery she takes the biscuit.


We must be watching a different show then


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We must be watching a different show then


Used to watch it occasionally, but got fed up with her looking like a rabbit caught in the headlights all too often. Haven't bothered much for some years now - too much better stuff to watch on other channels

Perhaps she has improved over the years - she should have done she's had enough practice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Used to watch it occasionally, but got fed up with her looking like a rabbit caught in the headlights all too often. Haven't bothered much for some years now - too much better stuff to watch on other channels
> 
> Perhaps she has improved over the years - she should have done she's had enough practice.


To be honest, I don't take much notice of her, more the teams, I'm not in the least bit sporty and rarely know an answer, but it is very good comedy most of the time, Tuffers and Dawson work well together, Hughes was the first one I saw, and not disliked any of the team captains since that time, I think David Coleperson ran it then.


----------

